# Post your gardening pics



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Since it's a nice day for gardening, not too hot, not too cold, I'm off out to try and finish digging out some weeds, and possibly plant some potatoes up, and some shrubs in the borders, and take some cuttings. If you plan to do a bit of gardening, or just sit out, take a photo and post, would love to see everyone else's gardens as well


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well not much gardening got done, it's been a bit wet, and there was a slight equipment malfunction.......



Bracken 1, garden fork nil!! Never mind, I got some cuttings potted up.



And just a couple of photos of some of the flowers currently out


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking good SL  The Iris's are beautiful. They look very similar to some my father painted in watercolour - it was the last picture he painted just before he died, so they are a favourite of mine and remind me of him 

I posted some pics last week. A few things have bloomed since then, the day lilies are flowering and the verbena bonariensis.

Had a hole to fill in today (courtesy of Jack ) so put a few young plants in at the same time and dug out a dead conifer and replaced it with a new one that I had been given.

There are still one or two small gaps that need filling in the beds but I'll buy some pelargoniums next week because they are such good doers over the summer.

Spotted some Incarvillea in the Pound Shop last week and potted them up - three have come up and putting on some growth. (I lost the one I'd had in a pot for about 4 years.) Such an attractive plant with lovely flowers

Tip for anyone with a pond and in need of plants for it - I bought some watercress from the supermarket and chucked it in Springtime. It has grown really well and is flowering! Really cheap and effective and also attractive


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have just under a half of my back garden for myself, the rest is for the dogs. I'd love the whole lot but wouldn't have any grass, only brown patches. They are allowed on it if I say but generally I keep them out. 


















I took down masses of ivy recently and put trellis and climbers in its place - that was a mission.



















Got the rest to do now because the ivy has got out of control and is killing everything! 

My outdoor catcus is beginning to bloom though, last year had twenty three flowers that last just twenty four hours.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Love that cactus


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I just can not get any decent colour in my garden lately.
But this effort to keep the cats off does not look too shabby..








And tubs that the dogs won't dig up


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

My little garden is divided into two areas. OH has the back part which has some trees against a wall for all his bird feeders and also a pond which attracts lots of frogs.

We got rid of the lawn a few years ago and now have slate down which isn't that great for the dogs but does save on the work.

My area is the patio and along the width of the house at the back which I fill with pots trying to get as much colour in as possible.

This one is from a few weeks ago



and now - the fuscia on the right is just starting to flower



My favourite Thumbelina - I have two of those which are doing well this year - waiting for the snapdragons to flower - my yellow pot has but the red and bronze ones haven't yet.



I have also just ordered some jasmine, some lavender and a climbing hydrangea for a dead shady spot in the front garden hoping it will climb up the front of the house over the door.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

my garden...................................................


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a lot of good-looking food there


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

bordie said:


> my garden...................................................


Can you tell us what it all is please?


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Can you tell us what it all is please?


tudra cabage sweetcorn.collie cadid charm.swedes peas sprout .holland winter whites onion


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bordie said:


> my garden...................................................


Wow Bordie its looking fab! I wish my veg allotment looked like this. Ive come to the conclusion I don't have my Grandads green fingers:cryin:

.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

bordie said:


> my garden...................................................


I bet you are popular with your neighbours, guessing you are like my friend who always shares with hers, and us. I am on garden watering duty this week why they go away for a few days.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Here are some pictures from around our garden.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Some more and a question....I've let my salad get a little out of control without harvesting and now it looks like some is going to seed (???). Can I still eat it, or can I chop it right back and let it grow again or do I need to reseed?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, and one that I forgot to post.....


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can't hurt to give it a go re the salad stuff gone to seed!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some salad and veg plants will regrow fresh leaves if you cut them back.

I have a swiss chard in the garden and it has been going for about 3 years now. It went to seed about 3 weeks ago and grew to about 6 foot, smothered in tiny yellow flowers and was swamped by hoverflies, coupled with it's bright red stalks it makes an attractive plant in it's own right 

I've just cut it back so will see if it comes back a 4th time.

If you cut back these things, then give them a good water and hopefully most will sprout again.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you....I will do just that


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Here are some pictures from around our garden.


What's the plant in the first picture - the white and pink one? It's really pretty .


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> What's the plant in the first picture - the white and pink one? It's really pretty .


That looks like a verbena which is a summer annual bedding plant, I have a few in my borders in various colours.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

For the Lily lovers 

I posted this photo a month ago (in a separate thread, rectifying it now I've realised there's a thread for posting garden pics):










There were a couple of people who said the lilies were the favourite of all my pics. The little ones at the front have now finished but the big lilies at the back have now flowered.

This is how they were when first bought in 2010:










They're Stargazer Lilies and my late hubby bought them because he thought they were going to stay small and, of course, because he liked them. Little did he realise how big they would grow when mature, they're a good 3' high now and they've survived two moves since the original picture was taken in 2010.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

I have just re-done my raised pond again because it has sprung leaks in the past, so heres hoping this will last. I have put some Marigolds in around the edge just as a bit of temporary colour. Later on I think I will put alpines in for more long lasting interest.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

If only these









would grow here too









I want see if I can transfer some.
When would be the best time to try . Any advice please on when Thanks


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> If only these
> 
> View attachment 142722
> 
> ...


The red one looks like Crocosmia (Montbretia) to me. I used to have some in my garden and it spread so much I got rid of it. It's actually come back, I think some of the roots from next door have spread so there's not much at the moment. If it is Crocosmia then you lift and divide in the autumn although I have also read that you divide in spring. In your second pic the ground looks very dry, not sure what's surrounding the area but are there some sorts of trees or shrubs that are taking all the goodness? Perhaps if you dig over and add some decent soil/enrich the existing soil in some way. They need well drained soil and a sunny position.

With the daisies you can lift and divide in spring as new growth begins, but I think that would depend on which variety you have as there are lots of different sorts of daisies.

P.S. I'm not a knowledgeable gardener, far from it, I've looked that information up


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

A few flowers

Day Lilies - I love these - not so many flowers as usual, possibly because it has been dry this year



















My new favourite - Arums in pots


















I think this is a thing called Telekia, but it may have changed name - it has huge leaves, and the flowers are very popular with bees. It likes damp soil.










Not sure - from the wilder bit of the garden


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Some pics of my garden

These are the new planters that I have bought to between me and next door instead of a fence. I think fences look worn very quickly and a hedge would be difficult to manage as my neighbours like a ...err... wild look! So I found this chap on ebay and he makes these to order from pallets with a lining and draining holes. I've planted up from cuttings (lavender, lemon verbena, dill, sage) and the flowers all come from the bargain section at the garden centre.



Excuse the view of the washing... and these are two of many copper foiled stars that I have made myself, I am City and Guilds trained in stained glass and use glass off cuts from bigger projects for small objects including these sun catcher type things.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I made a garden for our youngest daughter as our granddaughter had nowhere to play.

Their garden when they moved in had been neglected for what looked like years. It was completely overgrown thistles up to my knees, all the weeds had grown through decorative stones. I don't have any photos of before but I am sure you get the picture. Our daughter had received letters to tidy the garden - it was in a mess tbh.

NTL had run a cable along the path under the window to the garden which was an eyesore. So I made a planter to cover the cable, filled with multi purpose compost covered with sheeting to help prevent weeds planted miniature roses and a cordyiline then topped with decorative stones. Not brilliant but more pleasing to look at.









She didn't want too much flower just a splash of colour so I added a couple of baskets to the fence. It was late summer, I kept it very simply.









The tree/shrub took almost all of the garden up, so I hacked it back, okay may be the wrong time of the year but it has survived









This side ias for our granddaughter to play so just grassed.









I completed the whole garden by buying her an electric lawn mower and garden sheers.

Wish I had have taken photos of the before and after.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am not a gardener, I keep things simple and easy to maintain. Your gardens are amazing how you can use plants to accent the design of your gardens. There are a lot of artistic and talented people on this forum.

This house was originally my Aunt's house and she like to potter in the garden every day. Unfortunately when she became ill the borders did get out of control. Although if they hadn't have I couldn't cope with so much going on, as one set of flowers finished another set were starting to bloom.

This was how my Aunt had her front garden.









This was how it looked when I removed all the overgrown border









... and this is how it looks today, one border at the top and the rest in tubs.









It's tidy and manageable.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't know how you can say you are not a gardener as you have made a really good job of those :thumbup1:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Don't know how you can say you are not a gardener as you have made a really good job of those :thumbup1:


I don't know enough about gardening, or plants. I just keep it simple and tidy.


----------

